# DVD recorder issue



## Scott (Dec 19, 2005)

I bought a DVD double layer recorder / drive recently. I have been having a few issues and am looking for suggestions.

[1] When I record a double layer DVD, I can't get it to play on my DVD player hooked to my TV. The DVD will play in the above drive (the one the burned it). Why can't I play it on my other DVD player?
[2] When I useULEAD video software, I can't get it to reliably burn (I can create and edit well enough - only problem comes when I burn). The drive burns fine when I use the NERO software that came with it, but this software does not have as much functionality as the ULEAD. Does anyone know why this would be?

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 19, 2005)

Hmmmmm

Some DVD players are "picky". Maybe you should burn the DVD as a bootable DVD? My DVD player will not play my burned DVD's but one in the house where we work will. DVD players are weird sometimes.

Not much software out there that beats NERO.

I am FAR, FAR, FAR from an expert in this though. I am learning as I go as well. Try google to find some good DVD R sites.


----------

